# Help starting filter!



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Just did a major cleaning, including the intake on my filter. Now the filter WILL NOT start! It's an Emperor 280 and it appears the tube that siphons water to the Bio-Wheel won't snap down into the case. Anyone had this problem? How do I fix it? It's been about half an hour and I'm getting desperate! If I can't fix it, how do I keep my fish from dying until I can buy a new one?

(Yes, the filter is filled with water, this is not my first rodeo but other than that, I am lost!)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well if we are talking about a SW tank, just throw the thing away. Buy another powerhead. Thatll do ya.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you take the impeller out of the motor and make sure it's not bent? I'm guessing that your talking about the return tube from the tank?


----------



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a fish only tank, and I'm not using a powerhead. But I guess it's a nothing tank now, since the fish won't last very long like this.

The impeller is not bent.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Pull the intake out, leaving the impeller still in the motor housing. Replug in the filter and you should see the impeller spinning. If not, you've probably an impediment where the impeller is supposed to seat within the motor housing or the bushing on the end of the impeller is damaged.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

BayouGirl said:


> It's a fish only tank, and I'm not using a powerhead. But I guess it's a nothing tank now, since the fish won't last very long like this.
> 
> The impeller is not bent.


Plenty of time. Do you have a LFS near by that you can go pick up a Hydor or a MaxJet? 
Do you have a Skimmer? You can use that instead of a Mechanical Filter.


----------

